# Geste multitâches



## ch45750 (16 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, sur mon iPad Air, sous iOS 8.1 le geste pour multitâche, très pratique, avec 4 ou 5 doigts ne fonctionne pas toujours, m'obligeant à repasser par le paramétrage, à désactiver puis réactiver le paramètre. Est-ce un bug connu ? Merci.


----------



## Lauange (17 Novembre 2014)

Salut, Aucun problème sur le mien après un an d'utilisation.


----------



## ch45750 (18 Novembre 2014)

Ce n'est pas un problème rédhibitoire. Je peux vivre comme ça.


----------



## feemail (19 Novembre 2014)

ch45750 a dit:


> Bonjour, sur mon iPad Air, sous iOS 8.1 le geste pour multitâche, très pratique, avec 4 ou 5 doigts ne fonctionne pas toujours, m'obligeant à repasser par le paramétrage, à désactiver puis réactiver le paramètre. Est-ce un bug connu ? Merci.[
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h25 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueVelvet (23 Novembre 2014)

Salut ch45750, j'ai le même (petit) problème depuis iOS 8 je pense... Car d'abord sur un iPad Mini, que j'ai offert depuis, et je retrouve le problème, moins fréquemment, sur un iPad Air 2.
En effet désactiver l'option «multitâches» puis la réactiver semble être la seule manière de faire...
Drôle de bug.


----------



## ch45750 (10 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, le problème semble avoir disparu depuis que je suis passé à la 8.1.1 !!!


----------



## PonyoLovesSosuke (10 Décembre 2014)

J'ai le même problème. Même sur 8.1.1. sur IPad Air.

Pour débloquer le geste multitâche je fais juste pivoter l'écran.
Mais pour quelqu'un qui se sert beaucoup de cette fonction c'est embêtant...


----------



## polop35 (10 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de passer sous iOS 8.1.2 , et le problème est toujours présent. Je dois, moi aussi, faire pivoter l'écran pour débloquer les gestes multitâches.

On se demande vraiment ce qu'attend Apple, pour corriger ces bugs encore présents.


----------



## ch45750 (13 Décembre 2014)

C'est juste en 8.1.1 le problème qui me semblait avoir disparu, subsiste bel et bien... Merci pour l'astuce "faire pivoter l'écran" pour réactiver le mode, c'est plus rapide que de repasser par les paramètres comme je faisais.


----------



## PonyoLovesSosuke (17 Décembre 2014)

Quelqu'un sait-il où on peut faire remonter ce genre de bug?


----------



## icyfred (20 Décembre 2014)

Ici, catégorie "bug report": 
https://www.apple.com/feedback/ipad.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------




polop35 a dit:


> On se demande vraiment ce qu'attend Apple, pour corriger ces bugs encore présents.



Popol35,
Je ne suis pas certain qu'Apple lise tous les forums dédiées à leur produits .
Du coup le mieux est toujours de remonter le pb/bug comme le suggère PonyoLovesSosuke.

Je suis néanmoins d'accord avec toi sur leur réactivité car j'ai eu ce souci depuis le passage à iOS8 et même en 8.1.2 le problème persiste (même si moins présent qu'auparavant).


----------

